# Craftsman 11hp 31" cut engine replacement



## mike0479 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,
I recently picked up a craftsman 31" 11hp snow blower. Engine just threw the rod and cracked the case. I have access to a 9HP Tecumseh motor and was wondering if it is worth installing it or should I just look for a new 11hp or larger one? 
Will the 9hp be too weak to run the blower efficiently?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It will probably be a little underpowered, but 32" Blowers did come with 8-10 HP engines for a while. Worst case you will probably have to go a little slow, but that will be less wear and tear on the rest of the machine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mike0479 said:


> Hi,
> I recently picked up a craftsman 31" 11hp snow blower. Engine just threw the rod and cracked the case. I have access to a 9HP Tecumseh motor and was wondering if it is worth installing it or should I just look for a new 11hp or larger one?
> Will the 9hp be too weak to run the blower efficiently?


If the Tecumseh is a good runner it would most likely work well and if it were priced well. I would not go smaller than the 301cc Predator engine which is rated at 8hp. I would suggest a 420cc Predator and it would be way more powerful than the original Tecumseh 10hp.


----------

